# Kubota M7040 coolant leak



## Ken7493 (Nov 3, 2012)

My new M7040 has a coolant leak from a casting flaw in the block :/ it's a sand hole in the casting. I noticed a coolant smell at times and investigated . Sure enough the coolant resv. Was low and I saw a small leak in the block . 



















Ok .... Do I really want a new engine installed in my new tractor or do I push for another tractor?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.
Have you contact the dealer yet?


----------



## Ken7493 (Nov 3, 2012)

I contacted the dealer as soon as I found it. They want to send the Kubota field rep. Out to my place to look at it and make a decision on what to do .


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Looking forward to update.


----------



## Ken7493 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thomas said:


> Looking forward to update.


My Kubota dealer put a complete new engine in. I'm very happy with the way Kubota handled everything.


----------



## JoeBuyer (Jul 22, 2012)

Sand holes in the casting can happen from time to time to any manufacturer. I am glad Kubota took care of it for you.


----------

